# 2010 Deer Hunting Contest Sign-up is OPEN



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Ladies,
This year's sign-up page is open, better hurry! They're only taking 200 contestants....I just signed up and was #110!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks but not sure how much hunting we will get in this year. 

Good luck gals


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I signed up - hoping that I'll be on second shift by then so I can hunt more


----------



## Mah (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck to all of you


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I signed up.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> I signed up.



HEY! They put us both on the same team! Come check in, we're Team #21.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

wyldkat49766 said:


> thanks but not sure how much hunting we will get in this year.
> 
> Good luck gals


And silly me just happened to forget that "I" will not be the one with the gun in my hand this year... Ive only missed 2 opening days in the woods in my LIFE. Last year it was due to my son being sick and my not wanting to send it back to Iowa with a new baby due in their family. 

While I will be in the woods this year, it will be the first time Ive been in the woods without holding the gun on opening day in like 28 years...


----------

